

Adhearsion 0.8.4 released with Asterisk 1.6 support - lindvall
http://labs.voxeo.com/2010/06/24/new-adhearsion-version-0-8-4-released/

======
oomkiller
Asterisk, YUCK. FreeSWITCH is superior.

~~~
troydavis
At some level, who cares? The point is that Adhearsion lets anyone write apps
in Ruby. While it probably won't ever be completely abstracted from the
platform it's running against, it's fairly close. A Ruby developer can
certainly use Adhearsion without touching or understanding Asterisk.

------
dyer
Nice!

